# Preventing Bass from reaching other rooms



## sameoldme (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey all! Was just trying to see what's everybody's take on this one:

Last winter I went to a restaurant right about friday night, the kind that has a sit and eat area and a bar area next to each other separated by only a glass wall and some booths...

Now don't get me wrong, I love BASS but when you are trying to talk to your spouse you need full attention or either: She will get mad at you / You don't get your point across.

Regardless, bass was overbearing the already loud friday night scene, I could tell the room resonances were playing their part plus a poorly designed subwoofer enclosure since I could tell 40Hz was almost OMNI-present :rolleyesno:

Bar sub was mounted on the ceiling and I could have a clear site of it from the restaurant area, I would say that's the first problem and in a commercial environment I guess if you go to fellows like GIK they would probably have a fix for it, but what about a home?

If bass is nice and properly felt in the living room, what happens when everybody is having a nice conversation in the kitchen, on an open concept floor space?

THANKS!!!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

sameoldme said:


> Hey all! Was just trying to see what's everybody's take on this one:
> 
> Last winter I went to a restaurant right about friday night, the kind that has a sit and eat area and a bar area next to each other separated by only a glass wall and some booths...
> 
> ...


We walk out of such places.



> .............. but what about a home?
> 
> If bass is nice and properly felt in the living room, what happens when everybody is having a nice conversation in the kitchen, on an open concept floor space?


It is the same room and bass distribution is more dependent on room configuration and setup than anything else. You wouldn't want to put up a barrier and lose your "open concept," would you?


----------

